# Hello from Turkiye



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome1


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome Burak! Which breed of bees do you keep?


----------



## birgiaricilik (Dec 18, 2015)

Slow Drone said:


> Welcome Burak! Which breed of bees do you keep?


Thanks Slow Drone... its anatolian bees. But because of it isnt isolated its getting hybrid...


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

We are experiencing the same with our bees here also. Purebred italians for that matter purebred any breed of bee are almost nonexistant anymore.


----------



## birgiaricilik (Dec 18, 2015)

Slow Drone said:


> We are experiencing the same with our bees here also. Purebred italians for that matter purebred any breed of bee are almost nonexistant anymore.


actually we are isolated from the world about new things. i wish i will learn from you new experiences


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm sure we'll learn new things from each other alike. Again welcome to Beesource!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## birgiaricilik (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome welcome! Where in Turkey if I can ask?


----------



## birgiaricilik (Dec 18, 2015)

radallo said:


> Welcome welcome! Where in Turkey if I can ask?


Sure... My city name is "Eskişehir" Central Anatolia. Near of our capital "Ankara". Know Turkiye ?


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

birgiaricilik said:


> Sure... My city name is "Eskişehir" Central Anatolia. Near of our capital "Ankara". Know Turkiye ?


A little bit, such a huge country. I've been three times, a couple of times in Ankara as well (2010 & 2015) .. mainly for tourism, but I'd like to improve my knowledge of beekeeping in Turkey.


----------



## birgiaricilik (Dec 18, 2015)

radallo said:


> A little bit, such a huge country. I've been three times, a couple of times in Ankara as well (2010 & 2015) .. mainly for tourism, but I'd like to improve my knowledge of beekeeping in Turkey.


lets keep in touch; friend... u can find me on facebook "burak birgi"


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Burak!


----------

